# What does your turtle think of you?



## mikomiko (Feb 14, 2015)

Sometimes, I notice my Russians just staring at me for quite a while before making a decision to walk, hide or do whatever they want. 

What do you guys think your turtles are thinking when they happen to just stare at you and you guys kinda meet eyes? 




PS: here is my russian Tortilla with the selfie cam on.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 14, 2015)

" you poor, poor shell-less freak"
Or perhaps you are giving them to much credit?


----------



## leigti (Feb 14, 2015)

Just like all my other animals, sometimes I'm glad I don't know what they're thinking.


----------



## lismar79 (Feb 14, 2015)

Im Pretty sure mine think its about time I show up with their food


----------



## leigti (Feb 14, 2015)

lismar79 said:


> Im Pretty sure mine think its about time I show up with their food


Sometimes if I bring my tortoise something new that she doesn't like she gives me a look that I swear means "you expect me to eat that?!" And then she pushes it away with her foot and walks away huffily. it is absolutely hilarious


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 14, 2015)

i think my guy thinks " if he doesn't have food i swear i'm going to lose it and tear this enclosure up"


----------



## lismar79 (Feb 14, 2015)

My russian waits in her food bowl if I'm running behind, I swear her look says - its about freaking time!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you going to feed me today?????


----------



## ascott (Feb 15, 2015)

mikomiko said:


> Sometimes, I notice my Russians just staring at me for quite a while before making a decision to walk, hide or do whatever they want.
> 
> What do you guys think your turtles are thinking when they happen to just stare at you and you guys kinda meet eyes?
> 
> ...



I believe they people watch just as we tortoise watch....


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 16, 2015)

Mine: 
Ugh..you again


----------



## HLogic (Feb 16, 2015)

No food? Let's make tortlettes!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Mine:
> Ugh..you again



LOL I like this one!


----------



## smarch (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm crazy. Sometimes when I come home from work he'll be burrowed under something (usually the food dish) so I literally scream "NAAAAAAANNNK!!!!" over and over until he pops his head up.. then say hi and apologize for bugging him and leave... needless to say I deserve the crazy title he's probably given me in tortoise land.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 20, 2015)

smarch said:


> I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm crazy. Sometimes when I come home from work he'll be burrowed under something (usually the food dish) so I literally scream "NAAAAAAANNNK!!!!" over and over until he pops his head up.. then say hi and apologize for bugging him and leave... needless to say I deserve the crazy title he's probably given me in tortoise land.


I'm sure mine think I'm absolutely nuts too. They see or hear me coming they say to themselves "great, here comes the giant red haired monster again. I wonder what she's going to do to me next"


----------



## smarch (Feb 20, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> I'm sure mine think I'm absolutely nuts too. They see or hear me coming they say to themselves "great, here comes the giant red haired monster again. I wonder what she's going to do to me next"


 Yeah but I bet you don't yell to them while they nap and then leave when you successfully awake them lol, I know i'd hate it is someone did to me what I do to him lol, sometimes (ok often...) I come from work with so much energy because I sit all day that it kind of literally just flies out lol


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Nuts, that I am just plain nuts.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 20, 2015)

smarch said:


> Yeah but I bet you don't yell to them while they nap and then leave when you successfully awake them lol, I know i'd hate it is someone did to me what I do to him lol, sometimes (ok often...) I come from work with so much energy because I sit all day that it kind of literally just flies out lol


I'm sure I scare the poop out of them when I find them in their hiding spot and "say hi!" And leave  of course we all know this how we check in on them


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> Nuts, that I am just plain nuts.


Perceptive little guys, aren't they! tee hee!


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh and that I hang on a forum with a bunch of nuts


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> Oh and that I hang on a forum with a bunch of nuts


You Looooovvvvveeee us! Just like your tortoises love you


----------

